# Golden Retriever alternatives?



## zen cohen (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm on my fifth Golden (10-yr-old Mingus) who was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma about a month ago. He's been acting like a pup since he recovered from the surgery (they removed a 7-lb tumor), but it's been a bittersweet experience because I know his time is short. He's my third Golden to get cancer.

AFAIC, Goldens are the best critters to ever walk the earth, but their health problems are heartbreaking. I'm going to get another dog, probably another Golden, but I want to ask fellow Golden lovers who are well aware of their problems if there are any breeds (apart from Labs) similar in temperament to Goldens but with significantly fewer health problems. 

Any suggestions?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Short answer is - no. 

Goldens are very unique when it comes to their temperament, intelligence, beauty, and social disposition - and ease of care. And in a manner of speaking their health is relatively the norm for a lot of breeds of similar size. 

You will always have people suggest breeds to you - but one way or another, they are lacking compared to a golden retriever.  

That all said - the other breed we own.... and I suspect we will always have one... is a rough collie. Go with a rough collie from a good breeder, and you will have a dog that on average lives about 17-18 years. And that is a direct quote from our vet who sees all these dogs brought in. They aren't as common as golden retrievers - a good reason why is they are a pain to groom, not only do they bark but their bark is like nails on glass, they have certain hereditary issues (eye problems, dry nose issues, nose cancer, sensitive stomach problems), and they aren't a breed of dog that you can own in a stressful or hectic home. They are very sensitive - more so than goldens. 

All those negative things are outweighed by the beauty of the breed and their gentle temperament... and of course they do live longer on average than goldens.

Our collie is 11 years old - and he is still as active and happy as a 6 or 7 year old golden. He goes for regular walks and he still runs like the wind. 

I'm pretty sure we will always have a rough collie - but that's in addition to the goldens. We will always have goldens.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

I would second the collie recommendation.
Our's was 15 when she passed. Excellent temperment, great with kids.
Grooming is a little tougher than GR's.


----------



## HopeMakes5 (Jun 23, 2015)

So sorry to hear about your boy's diagnosis. I lost a girl to this a little over a year ago, as well. I have nothing to add, but will watch this thread--I too am on my 5th golden. I feel lucky because I've only had the 1 in 5 cancer statistic be true for mine, but it was devastating. I have only considered other breeds due to the hair, and that it might simply be easier to have a smaller dog. Then I look at my dogs, and other goldens, and I just can't do it. They are just the best. &#55357;&#56842; But my kids have asked about a smaller breed, at some point. My daughter likes the idea of carrying around a little dog. I've looked specifically for small dogs that feel like big dogs and aren't "yappy". &#55357;&#56834; I feel I just know goldens. And I do as much research on the front end to ensure a healthy puppy. I've dealt with ACL repair (I blame myself for letting my girl get heavy) and some chronic ear issues, and a boy who just ate everything in sight, but other than that, my dogs have been healthy. I will be interested to see if anyone has a suggestion.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

I would suggest a Samoyed. It is a very old breed and I believe it is very healthy overall. However, you will have a ton of work to groom - like the rough collie. They are happier in colder weather due to the coat also. They are not sensitive to noise or a busy life but they are more difficult to train for some obedience items since they are much more independent than a golden.

I love the breed and still miss my old boy but I don't miss all that hair.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm sorry, there is no substitute. I know we all have different thresholds for risk, I will risk it over and over again to have Goldens in my life. I will never, ever be without one again. 

Here's my experience: I grew up with large sized shelties (not the little pixies) all my life I had grown up on Albert Payson Terhune's "Lad, a dog" and the stories of the family collie who saved my dad's life when he was lost on the mountain at age 3. I had always wanted one and after my first Golden died of what was probably Hemangio at 10, I lost second Golden to other issues and decided maybe it was time for my rough collie. He is a wonderful dog, healthy, absolutely kind and confident, doesn't just tolerate children - he truly loves them. He loves me and doesn't want to be touching or hugging but always wants to be close by. He is a wonderful family dog, but he is not a GOlden. He is a herding breed, so he is very vocal: he's happy, he barks, he's playing, he barks, he's alerting us to danger (aka neighbor walking dog) he barks, my husband works from home and it's his only complaint about my dogs. The Collie doesn't get to go hiking with us all the time because it is a chore to remove leaves, twigs and debris from his entire underside and 'pants'. A good 30 minute chore to do this and brush out mats... the matting is awful. In spite of plenty of obedience work, he only obeys when it suits him. Very independent, but you figure herding breeds typically had to work on their own whereas Goldens were bred to work very closely with a hunter. I love him but it's not the same. He is simply not a Golden. 

If I lay on the floor to pet my Golden she snuggles closer, if I lay on the floor to pet my collie, he will allow it for a minute and then hops up to go find a toy so we can play tug. EVERY SINGLE TIME. It's a huge joke at our house. 

You notice I have two dogs in my signature photo..... my husband caved on the "one dog" policy and agreed to a second dog because I was missing having a Golden so, so badly. They are almost two years apart and a lot of fun. I will never have just one dog at a time again 

I highly suggest you consider another sporting breed dog if you simply can't risk another Golden loss. Be very careful in your research before you bring home a different breed. My heart goes out to you, but I do think you should understand that there is no substitute. I learned that the hard way.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Yeah, no. I will always have Goldens, too. It IS heartbreaking that so many of them get cancer, but to me, the years of good far outweigh the sadness. I though after I lost my last Golden that I would never have another, that the pain was too awful to contemplate going through ever again. But just six weeks later, I knew I needed another Golden. Not just another dog, but another Golden.

Sorry. I wasn't much help to you. I'm very sorry your boy has gone through hemangio. I hope he has much more time ahead with you.


----------



## NicoleGold (Dec 8, 2015)

My husband and I have talked about this a lot, because he's concerned that MANY years from now, when we're old and grey, we won't be able to handle a big golden. I will say, I will only own sporting dogs from here on out - we, too, own a herding dog and they are just not the same. But really, I have never met a dog the same as a golden. I can't imagine life without one, or 3


----------



## WetBlackNose (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear about Mingus' diagnosis, but glad that you have some extra time with him. Our Coop passed away from hemangiosarcoma in March 2015, but he showed no signs of illness until the week of his death. He was a shepherd mix, not a golden, and only 4-5 years old. I still miss him so much it takes my breath away at certain moments.

There are quite a few other breeds that are susceptible to this horrible and insidious condition. I post here mostly just in solidarity, to tell you I'll be thinking of you and your boy. I've read a quote that I often think of: "Dogs' lives are too short, there only fault, really." It's so true. Warm thoughts from Nebraska.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

zen cohen said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> AFAIC, Goldens are the best critters to ever walk the earth, but their health problems are heartbreaking. I'm going to get another dog, probably another Golden, but I want to ask fellow Golden lovers who are well aware of their problems if there are any breeds (apart from Labs) similar in temperament to Goldens but with significantly fewer health problems.


Well, no.

The average life expectancy range for the Golden is still somewhere between 10 and 15 years. If you're looking for something with a longer lifespan, you'll need to look for a different breed of dog, likely one that is much smaller.

For dogs in their size range golden retrievers are about average in health issues. (There are some that are WAY worse.) Here is the thing to remember. Just as there are no perfect people, there are no perfect dogs nor dog breeds. Each and every one comes with their own set of issues to deal with. Your job is to choose which ones you're willing to deal with.


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

My sympathies on your loss, it's heartbreaking when we lose our furry companions. I agree with those who say there is just no substitute, but having said that I know several breeders who have mentioned there second breed of choice next to the Golden as being a Newfoundland. All the ones I have ever met have been like huge teddy bears, and incredibly sweet. I am sure whatever breed, whether it be another Golden etc will be the right choice for you and your family.


----------



## zen cohen (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks for your support and comments. It'll be hard to imagine having anything but a Golden or possibly a Lab. I've been going to a local dog park and looking at other breeds to see if they're right for me and none really impact me (or my 11-yr-old daughter).


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

I've had collie, golden, collie, golden. It's the same issues every time I get a new dog. Do I want the playful, outgoing dog, or the soft, velcro dog? Honestly, the collie is a better fit for me energy-wise, but I do love having a dog that will fetch and play with toys. Perhaps my collies would have done that if I'd been better at playing myself.  

I did consider a smooth collie the last time around. Much less grooming and I've heard they have a higher energy level. Then ones I've met at the dog shows are also more outgoing than the rough collies. Over the years, in my opinion, the rough collies have gotten small, hairier, and shyer. 

Healthwise, the collies live a bit longer, but both of mine had a long, debilitating, painful course of arthritis in their last years. Several years, in fact.

Loved them all.


----------

